

Dell's iPhone Killer rejected by carriers as too dull - epall
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/03/21/dells_iphone_killer_rejected_by_carriers_as_too_dull.html

======
buugs
This is a rather useless article that I'm guessing got modded up because of
the Iphone in the title, it doesn't give much substance and seems to bash
dell, a company who is spreading into other markets and learning as they go.
It's not like apple went out and made an iphone in a day, why would it be any
different for dell.

Anyways whats with this 'killer' trend it is rather annoying, of course
nothing is going to kill another thing and if they try the most they could
become is a replacement, just as no OS will kill another and no mp3 player
will kill another they are alternatives.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I don't know, I think there's a valid point here. A lot of people (usually
Android supporters) assume the Cell. Phone market is going to go the way of
the PC market in that generic manufacturers are going to take over. That's
what Dell tried to do and their rejection shows, at least for now, that isn't
a valid philosophy.

Maybe that will change if, in the future, phones become interchangable and
providers lose the power they have over the industry. But for now the PC model
doesn't work.

~~~
trezor
_and providers lose the power they have over the industry_

In Europe they have _no_ power at all. It's quite nice and you can choose any
phone you fancy, no lock-downs included. Insert your provider's SIM and you
are pretty much ready to go.

People here typically adapt to a new phone around once a year, and odd as it
may seem, these days phones are pretty generic things. All phones seems to do
the same, and the competition seems to be on how to do it best, how to offer
the best experience.

~~~
plinkplonk
"In Europe they have no power at all. It's quite nice and you can choose any
phone you fancy, no lock-downs included. Insert your provider's SIM and you
are pretty much ready to go."

Likewise in India. And India is a pretty large market for cell phones. I heard
a million more cell phone customers were added last month, recession be
damned.

------
pantsd
This is a total fluff piece. They talk about a phone which has been rejected
as too dull, but dell has not even commented on making a phone, nor have any
of the carriers commented on it being too dull. Either this is link bait pure
and simple or I failed at reading it.

------
dsil
I think its smart for Dell to move into the mobile business, but stick with
what they do best, make the cheapest commodity phone on the market, have it
run android, and profit off people replacing it every 6-12 months when it
breaks.

